# Barefoot Trimmer Somerset



## Denbob (18 December 2018)

Hi! 

Have had front shoes taken off the beast for a few months now, but as ground is getting wetter want to make sure all is as should be - any recommendations welcome!


----------



## cowgirl16 (20 December 2018)

Highly recommend Tracey Brimble. What part of Somerset are you?


----------



## tallyho! (21 December 2018)

http://www.epauk.org/membership/our-members/map/

There is also Caroline Andreson from Hoofing Marvellous who is qualified with the American Association. 

In the UK, the only qualification that is approved and regulated is the EPAUK. Check their quals...


----------



## Denbob (21 December 2018)

I'm near Taunton if that helps


----------



## ester (21 December 2018)

There is also Deborah Powell/Fowles who is UKCNHP trained, though ridiculously busy last time I spoke to her.

HM put me off ever using them based on their facebook behaviour


----------



## bluehorse (21 December 2018)

I would also recommend Tracey Brimble. Where are you in relation to Taunton?


----------



## ester (21 December 2018)

I will add that TB was also very helpful on email when considering it, we were just a bit out of her area.


----------



## nikicb (21 December 2018)

ester said:



			There is also Deborah Powell/Fowles who is UKCNHP trained, though ridiculously busy last time I spoke to her.

HM put me off ever using them based on their facebook behaviour 

Click to expand...

I was wondering whether Deb would cover that area when I saw this post.  She is really busy, but probably worth contacting.  Her daughter is also picking up some of her work now.  She's done Cam under Deb's supervision the last two times.  

https://www.facebook.com/Barefoot.Hoofcare/


----------



## ester (21 December 2018)

Yup I saw her a Burghley for our annual catch up  and she said that her daughter was now joining her. She'd been to one yard to do one and did four, I suggested that was a good thing , but said maybe I should stop sending people . When she started doing F she was only doing one day a week...


----------

